# $14 Million Dollars back in owners pockets just by finding TUG!



## TUGBrian (Dec 22, 2019)

Ironically with ANOTHER wyndham confirmed rescission this week, we have crossed over $14 Million dollars put back in the pockets of  new Timeshare owners who found our little community in time to cancel their new timeshare purchase after discovering the truth and the resale market!

On top of that, so many of these owners go on to purchase Timeshares on the resale market from existing owners to truly finish this "win win" situation for owners instead of developers!

Every time we reach one of these new million dollar milestones I cant help but be proud of the selfless folk that make up this community day in and say out to continue to help other Timeshare owners just like themselves knowing full well had they not found TUG, they likely would have thrown away thousands if not tens of thousands of dollars needlessly!

For those that want to check out every owner and the amount they saved here on the forum, we track each of the 1000+ instances here:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...f-dollars-cancelling-timeshares.196108/unread


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 22, 2019)

Hey, that’s 7 to 8 million in lost commish. 

Says the sales dude. Time to change sales to used cars 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 22, 2019)

An accomplishment well worth celebrating...

George


----------

